# Большая грыжа L5-S1. Секвестр или нет, операция или лечение?



## shany2003 (18 Янв 2020)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане и доктора. Муж 33 года работает монтажником металлических дверей. Спина периодически беспокоила давно, иногда с приступами, отлежится несколько дней и вроде становилось лучше. В последний раз прихватило очень сильно, боль, тяжело вставать и двигаться. Когда немного стало легче отправила на МРТ (05.01.2020). Итог грыжи. На уровне L4-5 дорзальная диффузная грыжа диска размером 5мм с распространением в оба межпозвонковых отверстия (больше слева). Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне ~9мм. На уровне L5-S1 определяется дорзальная диффузная грыжа размером до 11мм с тенденцией к секвестрации в каудальном направлении с распространением в оба межпозвонковые отверстия. Дуральный мешок деформирован, оттеснен вправо, межпозвонк. отверстия сужены, имеются признаки компрессии корешков спинномозговых нервов с обеих сторон. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне 6-7мм. Отделы спинного мозга, попадающие в зоку сканирования имеют однородную структуру, MP-сигнал его не изменен.
Сейчас 918.01.2020) по ощущения спина побаливает, но не сильно, острых приступов нет. Обе ноги тянет в задней части бедра. Невролог сказала, что большие пальцы ног не выдерживают сопротивления при надавливании. Последние дни пошло небольшое онемение на задней части бедра двух ног, но говорит не сильно.
Были у двух нейрохирургов. Один сказал грыжа уже секвестрированная и мол только ходить много, никакие лфк, физио итд не помогут. смотреть по состоянию. Операция не показана. Второй сказал грыжа еще не секвестрированная, но тк пошло онемение, то нужна операция. Прописал Мовалис, Нольпаза, Нейромидин. Ткт муж сказал, что не хотел бы операцию и спросил реально ли консервативно лечиться. в итоге эти таблетки, но говорит, скорее всего все равно операция. Пожалуйста, подскажите, в итоге секвестрированная или нет, что бы вы посоветовали? Читала на форуме истории, где уменьшались в размерах такие даже большие грыжи, у женщины даже секвестр рассосался....Никто даже не предлагает попробовать лфк, пиявки или еще что-то, и как у двух врачей практикующих может быть на столько разное мнение, даже не каясь операции, а самой грыжи (секвестр или нет). Боимся упустить время, вдруг именно сейчас, мы можем что-то сделать, чтобы не пошло ухудшение.... Сейчас муж дома,  не работает.


----------



## La murr (18 Янв 2020)

@shany2003, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2020)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## shany2003 (19 Янв 2020)

Да, уже почитала. А на ваш взгляд, по снимку, конкретно в нашем случае, секвестрированная грыжа или все таки нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2020)

Нет, а как это важно.
Важна клиника и тенденции.
По описанию показания - профилактические, то есть решать Вам.


----------

